# gar



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

has anyone ever caught any gar or sturgeon in ohio?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Gar yes sturgeon no


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I catch Longnose Gar from time to time when fishing the Ohio River. They are tough to hook. This site offers many tips on hooking them. They tend to really mess with my catfish baits every now & then and it can become very frustrating.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

truck said:


> Gar yes sturgeon no


where ? they arent supposed to be round here.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

castmaster00 said:


> where ? they arent supposed to be round here.


What aren't around here,gar/sturgeon ?


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

theres plenty of gar around. I've got strikes from several, but only ever caught one. There mouths are so skinny and boney it's tough to get a good hookset.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Used to catch needle nose/long nose gar in the Portage river usually following the white bass run in mid to late May through mid June or even early July. I have seen pictures of green/lake sturgeon being caught recently but have not personally caught one nor have seen one caught.


----------



## tyrantCraft (Feb 11, 2008)

a buddy of mine claims in the mohican river fishin at nite hes caught em on a piece of white t shirt n hook while catfishing never seen just heard gar that is


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

there are gar all over in the rocky must have seen 10 just last summer not real big though 12"to about 24"


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there are lots of gar all over ohio, the closer you get to erie or the big o the more there are, the ohio has alot more however. they are native and a blast to catch, throw rope flies! i have managed to catch them on just about every bait i throw in rivers. as for sturgeon there are two species native to ohio and i have never seen either in the wild, i am hoping to catch one in the next few years though


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a few pictures from some of our members of both gar and sturgeon. I believe there are several pictures in here of gar but not many of the sturgeon.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I catch them ( gar) all the time in SW Ohio but never seen a sturgeon down this way. I included a picture of a 48" 10 lb longnose I took last summer with one of my "Gargetters" ( rope fly) 










Look at them teeth!!











Ever in the area, I can hook you up!

Salmonid


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great picture of the teeth on those things. I have seen them occasionally over the years although they seem very limited in numbers where I fish. I have never been able to land one but have not tried a gargetter either. If I had the numbers of them around to chase them it would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught a Gar on the Ballville Dam on the Sandusky River about 3 years ago...Had no idea what I was catching...until we got it to the rocks where it proceeded to bite my line and get away. Had to call my Dad and ask him what I had caught, because we had never seen one before. My favorite part of catching it was when it jumped 4' straight up out of the water. What an Awesome Fish to catch.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i know the muskingum river has alot of gar and bowfine in there i was getting atleats one everyday i put a line in the water last summer i even caught a few bowfin(the ugliest thing i ever seen)


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

tyrantCraft said:


> a buddy of mine claims in the mohican river fishin at nite hes caught em on a piece of white t shirt n hook while catfishing never seen just heard gar that is


it works believe it or not.....in the muskingum they use red cloth but i guess its all the same


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Never caught one, but I spotted one at night in the mouth of the Grand in fairport. Was playing over the water with my 2 million candlepower spotlight, and saw him hanging out just below the surface of the water.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have caught several gar and bowfish even more. I have several places I get them up to 5 feet long.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never caught a gar but have seen them in the river. I ahve heard of people catching um tho. its harder to hook tho and I have heard of alot of people that do fish for um to use a fly that bascially tangles in there teeth instead of hooking it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

We spent a couple of summers fishing for gar on the muskigum river directly below devola dam. Creek chubs rigged with two #6 treble hooks and 14# fireline leaders. Fish just down river from the foamy water below the dam. We never caught any of the really big ones pictured above, nice fish guys!


The only place I've ever caught sturgeon is the niagara river. We've caught five there.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I caught a 2 foot one in the Sandusky while I was White bass fishing. Never caught a sturgen.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I caught a gar that went about 30 inches last year fishing the Sandusky River for white bass in Fremont. I didnt actually catch it, I was reeling in a small rooster tail and snagged it in the side but some how managed to land it with 6 lb test after about 15 minutes.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

i have seen gar sufaceing in the portage lakes and i have caught a gar in the tuscarawras river. my grandpa said the used to be more plentiful he would catch them all the time while catfishing.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

We used to catch them (gar) in the Tuscarawas river all the time while smallie fishing. Hook-ups maybe 20-30 &#37; of the time. Most came on jigs... there aren't as many as there used to be down this way. Lot of fun on ultralite....


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

it seems that no one has caught a sturgeon out of any ohio waters so what about spoonbill? they are a fish that resides in lake erie. speaking of which, does anyone know how sheepshead got in there? i thought that sheepshead were saltwater fish.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Sheephead are freshwater drum. They are a totally different fish than the saltwater drum although their body and head shape are similar.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Pic 1 Freshwater Sheepshead
Pic 2 Mounted Saltwater Sheepshead (LMAO) !
Pic 3 Saltwater Sheepshead (not mounted)
Pic 4 Saltwater Sheepshead with dentures, man thos things have some choppers !


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I've seen hundreds fo them suspended just under the surface, in an eddy pool, down on the Muskingum - near Gaysport. It must have been spawning season 'cause I couldn't get them to bite anything. So a few fell to the "Silver Spider".


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

so why does everyone consider them nuisence fish?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

KRUSTYDAWG...........thanks for the pictorial .....man. Those saltwater sheephead always got my attention in FLA.... when I caught them, Like lookin in the mouth of a human, with the tooth shapes......nasty biters .....why pliers were invented..... THANKS again man..........Jon Sr.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

In my opinion, they are a nuisance because they eat your bait when your after other fish. They are everywhere in the ohio, especially near the warm water discharges, and they eat everything from worms to minnows, even pieces of rope and t-shirts. You can actually catch them quite effectivley with a piece of rope on a hook. Personally, I hate fishn for smallies, or catfeesh, and end up getting in a school of gar. The small ones I would say are as annoying as hungry bluegill in a farm pond. Heres a pic from the summer. couldn't keep em off our minnows. As for sturgeon......???????[


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I dont fish enough to consider gar a nuisance and from what I gather the only ones that have a problem with them are bass fisherman but then again alot of bass anglers consider any species other than bass a nuisance...weird


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

jeff-bob said:


> I've seen hundreds fo them suspended just under the surface, in an eddy pool, down on the Muskingum - near Gaysport. It must have been spawning season 'cause I couldn't get them to bite anything. So a few fell to the "Silver Spider".


i lived just below the gatesport bridge on shadylane and that is where i caught every one of mine at


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have never caught a fish out of erie and i would love to. any ideas?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For LN , I would target weed choked bays , that are calm and in the sun, I would look for them in mid June through all of July to be up basking in the sun durring mid day, if there is shade, youll find some there, also in river mouths durring early June, this is when the numbers will be concentrated in a prespawn mode, I might add they are very active in prespawn, but once they start snaking around in the riffles with a mate, forget it, eating is not on there mind.

Good luck, BTW the Maumee has an excellent run of them as does every major river that feeds into Erie, I have taken them from severl river including the Grand and Chagrin while smallie fishing in early May

Salmonid


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you ever fished on erie????


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

HawgHunter said:


> Have you ever fished on erie????


yeah once but didnt catch anything. i was fishing by the marina. in geniva


----------

